# Woolly pigs!



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)

I've never seen pigs like these before, anyone know what breed they are?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2015)

I think the technical term for these is sheep pigs   Good


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 22, 2015)

If it's an old photo, it could be a Lincolnshire Curly Coat pig, sadly extinct since the 70s.  More likely to be a Mangalitza, or a cross of the two breeds.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1266440/The-sheep-pig-pulling-wool-everybodys-eyes-.html


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2015)

Some folk might think we are "daft" but oh no !  Silly but not daft   Well done Silent S


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)

silentsquirrel said:


> If it's an old photo, it could be a Lincolnshire Curly Coat pig, sadly extinct since the 70s.  More likely to be a Mangalitza, or a cross of the two breeds.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1266440/The-sheep-pig-pulling-wool-everybodys-eyes-.html



Thanks silentsquirrel!  They are fantastic!


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2015)

young one having a nap


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)

Awwwww!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 22, 2015)

The little one is cute, not so sure about the big chaps they look a bit like wild boar, with a scary edge


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> The little one is cute, not so sure about the big chaps they look a bit like wild boar, with a scary edge



Aw! I think they look cuddly!


----------



## casey (Feb 23, 2015)

Love the woolly pigs, so cute.


----------



## Copepod (Feb 23, 2015)

Lots about woolly pigs here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangalitsa

They're helping at RSPB Arne woodland nature reserve in Dorset http://www.rspb.org.uk/news/383408-..._source=rss&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=News


----------

